# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang duo momotaro showa sanke good quality , all sertifikat !!!

## Dony Lesmana

Dear sahabat KOI-S 

karena ikan ikan saya terlalu banyak , maka ijinkanlah saya melelang

SHOWA dan SANKE asal MOMOTARO , ALL CERTIFIKAT BREEDER FROM JAPAN

SHOWA ukuran 62 cm , 90 % FEMALE.... SKIN sangat bagus , growth lebih dari +-25 cm dalam 9 bulan 



Video :https://youtu.be/_YEbBheNSsk

Sanke ukuran 53 cm , MALE ( insang agak terbuka )



Video : https://youtu.be/GSmn6kjpkkU

SYARAT Dan Ketentuan adalah sbb : 

1. START Dimulai dari keterangan dibawah ini dan dimuali dari saat ini sampai hari SELASA 20 Maret 2017 pk 21.00

2. Semua pembayaran Lelang harus diselesaikan 1 x 24 jam sehabis lelang. Pengiriman 2 x 24 jam sehabis lelang

3. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

4. Tidak ada bid and run , barang saiap yg bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

5. Mohon dilihat baik2 foto dan video , foto dan video adalah terbaru , jika ada yang ragu bisa ditanyakan di thread ini

6. Untuk pengiriman ikan dalam jakarta maka akan dikenakan tarif antar sesuai UBER atau GRAB CAR , diluar biaya box , pengambilan ikan di ALAM SUTRA ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

7. Untuk pengiriman keluar kota harap menunjuk ekspedisi terpercaya ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

8. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

Open Bid Adalah 

SHOWA Rp 3.000.000 ( open bid yang sangat murah , pinjam istilah om greggy , open bid tiarap )

SANKE Rp . 800.000. ( open bid sangat tiarap )

Karena cuma 2 ekor maka bebas boleh tdk menggunakan auto rekap..

Silahkan dimulai dari sekarang

1. Showa Rp 3.000.000 by

2. Sanke Rp 800.000 by 

Terima kasih 

Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

1 showa rp 6.900.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Showa 7.300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Showa 7.700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

jangan sampe lepassssss

----------


## rizkikukuh1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kintannnnnn


gigleeeeeeeee

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

